# Photo Challenge Voting Poll - Sept 10 - In the Workplace



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 1, 2010)

September Photo Challenge Entries - Which is your favourite?

*Note: As always, it is well worth looking all of the images at their    full size, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all that      much   justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB,        but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the        gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of        the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote   right      away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in    place.  If    you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able  to,   feel free  to    send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous        (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the  voting.       Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific  photos until    after    the voting has completed and the winner is  announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before      voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order    so   to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of   the   page  and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you  select    Sorted By:  "I*mage Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*"  and  then   click on  the "*Show Images*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your        favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let  us       know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top        five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be        contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is        announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days  they       will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a  future       challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to  the winner  do      to his/her location we will provide another prize of  equal  value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.

And here are the entries in full;

01






02





03





04





05





06





07


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 2, 2010)

That's not a bad start to the voting, but let's have lots more.


----------



## thunderkyss (Oct 3, 2010)

They are all great shots, I love them all. The shot from the ambulance is very moving, the pizza toss & the jumping flames are awesome, the bears & the volcano are wonderful, but the colors in the 1st picture are simply breath taking & gets my vote.


----------



## camcestari (Oct 7, 2010)

how come this topic has nearly 350 views and only 29 people voted???


----------



## Doitallman (Oct 14, 2010)

pizza guy +1


----------



## istdercollen (Oct 16, 2010)

Says poll is closed! Thanks for the votes!


----------



## Opher (Oct 18, 2010)

WOOT third...  best i have gotten. lol

Thank you all for your votes.  Congrats to pizza guy; your photo is truly great.


----------



## andyroy (Oct 20, 2010)

Excellent clicking, really nice photograph, all picture are best clicking, but i like second one most. really great job.


----------



## menddy (Oct 25, 2010)

amazing photography, 

i vote 04 picture, really nice clicking, all are best photo.


----------



## NicholasPhotographer (Nov 1, 2010)

I like photo 06, captured before the smoke rose and drifted.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 5, 2010)

Well it's announcement time again and whilst we had a rather smaller collection of entries for this challenge, we have seen some decent work supplied by TPF members. On to the winners then and congratulations to them:

1st Place - istdercollen





2nd Place - camcestari





3rd Place - Opher





Thanks to everyone who took part or voted in the poll. A PM will be off to our 1st place winner shortly, and the poll for the October entries along not long after that.


----------

